# Regeneration



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Regeneration just aint what it used to be.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

I'd have appreciated it more if Moffat had woven the change of outfit into the storyline, rather than just presenting it at the end.


----------

